# Old Wood & Rubber Balls keep Saws well-Hung!



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

I wanted to make a rack for my saws and found a guy on the internet who kinda butchered his attempt of this one. I loved how it worked and made the proper modifications to get it right. The key to success here is to get the proper angle so the balls sit just above center. When you slide the saw in upwards then let it down the ball locks it in. The more you pull down the stronger the hold.

I squared up a piece of 4×4 scrap and sliced the proper angle on the band saw. I chopped my 4×4 loaf of wood on the miter saw into 1 5/8” slices. I glued and brad nailed the slices onto one of the sides then glued and nailed on the other side. I made the kerfs for the saws on the miter saw, setting the stop on the saw so it would not cut into the other side. I screwed on the top just in case I have any trouble down the road with the balls. I removed the balls, screwed the top back on, and went back to the miter saw to cut the kerfs for the saws into the top. I replaced the balls and mounted it onto a piece of plywood and hung it up.

This rack works incredibly well as the saws seem to just magically hang. I got the rubber balls at Walmart for $1.99 and salvaged the wood from scrap.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Neat idea.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Who would have thunk of that. Very clever and nicely done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Now that's another gotta build project . Great idea with the balls holding the saw blades


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very clever.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

+1 what Oliver said

Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Now that's just too clever! Someday I'll have time to do neat stuff like that! But I'll have to get my ideas from folks like you . . .


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee Valley has a similar concept, but not specifically for saws.
Gripit® Tool Holders - Lee Valley Tools
I like yours better, Nicky; way less expensive and I think more compact.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Different.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Very clever.


yup...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That's one of the jigs on my to-do list, glad I waited, your version is a lot 'cleaner' then the one I saw. Good job.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I've got some 1/2" lexan kicking around . I'd be tempted to use it on the front so people can see how it works . But maybe that's giving it away


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> I've got some 1/2" lexan kicking around . I'd be tempted to use it on the front so people can see how it works .


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

Love it. Got to make one. Even if only for the novelty value.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Short, sweet and simple. Thanks. I'll add that one to my wall [when I can find it].


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

David Dickson said:


> Love it. Got to make one. Even if only for the novelty value.


The novelty factor was not intended but I love the idea of a see-through front. I was looking for the best way to house my handsaws & this seemed to be the best way. It really works great, saves space, & makes all my saws easily accessible. I look forward to seeing someone make the new & improved transparent model.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> I've got some 1/2" lexan kicking around . I'd be tempted to use it on the front so people can see how it works . But maybe that's giving it away


Remain mysterious! Something to wonder about.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

NickyP said:


> The novelty factor was not intended but I love the idea of a see-through front. I was looking for the best way to house my handsaws & this seemed to be the best way. It really works great, saves space, & makes all my saws easily accessible. I look forward to seeing someone make the new & improved transparent model.


I really enjoyed this post as I've never seen that concept done before , and it's a really interesting way of storing saws .
I'm kinda mad at myself right now as I'd get on this tommorow but because it's way below freezing in the garage I think I'll lye in the hot tub instead


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> I'm kinda mad at myself right now as I'd get on this tommorow but because it's way below freezing in the garage I think I'll lye in the hot tub instead


Dang, shoulda got the insulation done. See, we told ya so. :jester:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Dang, shoulda got the insulation done. See, we told ya so. :jester:


the catch is the word lye....
won't be be needing insulation...
besides he likes the cold...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> the catch is the word lye....
> won't be be needing insulation...
> besides he likes the cold...


Isn't Rick the guy that wears short pants year around like the postman?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Isn't Rick the guy that wears short pants year around like the postman?
> 
> Herb


believe so...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*What Happened To Chlorine?*



Stick486 said:


> the catch is the word lye....
> won't be be needing insulation...
> besides he likes the cold...


Pretty sure you're not supposed to mix lye and Chlorine(?)...
:surprise:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now I'm confused...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry Nicky; I blame Stick and Rick for the hijack!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Sorry Nicky; I blame Stick and Rick for the hijack!


Likely story!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Isn't Rick the guy that wears short pants year around like the postman?
> 
> Herb


Actually this is true . They don't make a 44/30 Jean so I wear shorts year round. Well my threshold is -25C . One day last winter when I went for coffee it was neg26, so I wore my jogging pants


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

*Thanks to All*

I thank everyone for your compliments on the Saw Till. It was a fun, useful, and easy project to build. I look forward to seeing other woodworker's versions of this helpful shop project. Enjoy!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Sorry Nicky; I blame Stick and Rick for the hijack!


like you and Bill aren't supporting cast...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

NickyP said:


> I thank everyone for your compliments on the Saw Till. It was a fun, useful, and easy project to build. I look forward to seeing other woodworker's versions of this helpful shop project. Enjoy!


Nick sorry for going off topic . As you'll soon find out it's a bit of a trend on forums .

Nick my main concern is getting the front slots to line up perfectly with the main ones .
I'll probably have to build done kind of jig . Wish I had a bandsaw


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> like you and Bill aren't supporting cast...


:surprise:*MOI*!:surprise:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

NickyP,

Could you please give us a WalMart Link to the balls you used... I went there, searched & searched & got nowhere...

Thank you very much!

Joe


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

I LOVE this idea!
The balls can be found in the toy section of your local Big Box store.
Also often in the "coin dispenser" (Gumball machines) area of many places. I remember them as "super balls" when I was growing up. 

Until I saw the photos, I was thinking "tennis balls?" "Hand exercise balls?" "handballs?"
I would surmise that any really firm ball would work. Possibly even a home made rubber-band ball...lol!
I recently found a sandwich bag of them in an old box from decades ago...I also have a scrap piece of acrylic that would make a see-through version.

Problem is, I don't have any handsaws to use it with...lol!
But it is one of those "uber cool" projects!

Well done!
~M


----------



## arby157 (Oct 26, 2013)

A great idea, thanks. Im going to have to make this as the handles on my hand saws are getting dammaged by hanging them on nails driven in the shed wall. 
We don't have a Wallmart but some one here (NZ) must sell those rubber balls.
Would the diameter of the balls you used be about 1 1/2"? 
Ray


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

arby157 said:


> A great idea, thanks. Im going to have to make this as the handles on my hand saws are getting dammaged by hanging them on nails driven in the shed wall.
> We don't have a Wallmart but some one here (NZ) must sell those rubber balls.
> Would the diameter of the balls you used be about 1 1/2"?
> Ray


1" is generally the standard...
Ebay is your friend...
12 1" High Bounce Super Balls Superballs Favors PM | eBay

~M


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

TheCableGuy said:


> Actually this is true . They don't make a 44/30 Jean so I wear shorts year round. Well my threshold is -25C . One day last winter when I went for coffee it was neg26, so I wore my jogging pants


Here in South Africa when it gets to 5 degrees below freezing the farmers wear two pairs of shorts.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great idea NickyP and I will surely try this sometime soon, If I may ask, what is the "Perfect Angle"?


----------



## gnrrguy (Sep 12, 2013)

*What is the angle*

You said the key to getting it right was the angle but you didn't give us the angle.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

gnrrguy said:


> You said the key to getting it right was the angle but you didn't give us the angle.


It's a right angle triangle, so basic algebra, a= the square root of ['C'squared, minus 'B' squared]. 'C' being the long diagonal of the square corner formed by 'A' the short side, and 'B' the long side. You then cut off the top of the triangle for the shape as photographed.
Then it just becomes how tall you want your holder to be.

Google "Right Angle Triangle," and there is a widget you can just plug in the numbers for the size wood you are using.

~M


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Moz said:


> 1" is generally the standard...
> Ebay is your friend...
> 12 1" High Bounce Super Balls Superballs Favors PM | eBay
> 
> ~M


Thank you very much!

I thought they looked more Marble sized... !!
... I ordered some... I'll make them work!!


----------



## arby157 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Moz. That gives me a good idea what to look for. 
Ray


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Moz said:


> It's a right angle triangle, so basic algebra, a= the square root of ['C'squared, minus 'B' squared]. 'C' being the long diagonal of the square corner formed by 'A' the short side, and 'B' the long side. You then cut off the top of the triangle for the shape as photographed.
> Then it just becomes how tall you want your holder to be.
> 
> Google "Right Angle Triangle," and there is a widget you can just plug in the numbers for the size wood you are using.
> ...


this supports you ain't stupid comments...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great project, Nick...


PS ....around 39° around here lately so shorts are 'dress of the day'.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Okay, I gotta say it,
The title for this thread ALWAYS makes me snigger the tiniest bit when I read it...
Old wood
Rubber balls
Well hung...

I can't help but envision some funny naked cartoon guy holding a hammer in one hand, and a 3' board in the other...
There's no hope for me, I know....LOL!

~M


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> this supports you ain't stupid comments...


Got you fooled! That's still the "noob shine," making me look good...Give it time. You'll come around, and be saying, "she's an idiot, but likeable," soon enough...  :x
~M


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Moz said:


> Got you fooled! That's still the "noob shine," making me look good...Give it time. You'll come around, and be saying, "she's an idiot, but likeable," soon enough...  :x
> ~M


eh...
go read uploads...


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> eh...
> go read uploads...


Oh goodie! I'm not alone! LOL
That is why I am in love with you guys. The patience you show towards us is truly heartwarming. :smile:
~M


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

jw2170 said:


> Great project, Nick...
> 
> 
> PS ....around 39° around here lately so shorts are 'dress of the day'.


That is Centigrade, I presume... which is SUPER HOT!! 
... is that why you're 'Down Under'?  >

I'm wearing shorts right now... and it 58 outside & 74 inside.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joe Lyddon said:


> That is Centigrade, I presume... which is SUPER HOT!!
> ... is that why you're 'Down Under'?  >
> 
> I'm wearing shorts right now... and it 58 outside & 74 inside.


shorts here too...
6° .... outside..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*A Better Rack*

Whoa! Moz just joined the Hijackers Guild...
Router Forums - View Single Post - Old Wood & Rubber Balls keep Saws well-Hung!

Well done, That Woman!!! >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Moz said:


> Oh goodie! I'm not alone! LOL
> That is why I am in love with you guys. The patience you show towards us is truly heartwarming. :smile:
> ~M


here's Harry's uploads...

http://www.routerforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments&u=10844&showthumbs=1


----------



## JimBroyles (May 9, 2014)

Great idea--just gotta make one


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a thought - looking at the photos, and with the OP stating that he cut the wedges to 1-5/8" thick, wouldn't that infer that the balls were 1-1/2" diameter? I've seen similar designs using wooden dowels instead of the balls, but some comments that the dowels didn't hold well until wrapped with rubberized tape so probably the balls are a better idea. This site gives dimensions for the wedges Woodsmith Tip: Handsaw Rack - just change the gap to suit the ball used, and remember the OP's mentioning that the ball should be above the center of the space.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

I love it. Visual Guesstimation Time!
Until NickyP clarifies, I'm still sticking with 1 inchers - 
A.) 1 1/2" are rare to find, even in Wal-mart's toy section, 1" are a common size for Super balls.
B.) Going by Photo # 3, with the slices off a 4x4, you can see that 3 of them would easily fit side by side along the long edge. If they were 1 1/2", 3 of them would be 4 1/2" which would be wider than the wood.
C.) The diagram insert on the right shows a height of 2". The ball takes up 1/2 of that measurement...

Hence, 1" balls.

You guys. Always trying to enhance those measurements! 

~M


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

tomp913 said:


> ... just change the gap to suit the ball used, and remember the OP's mentioning that the ball should be above the center of the space.


NUUUUUuuu. Look closer. 

They are above the center of the space when there is a saw in them.
At rest, the balls are in the bottom. They move up as you insert the blade, and then, as they move back down into the wedge, the rubber friction holds the blade in place.

~M


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*Just make sure *that the Ball *does NOT settle all the way to the BOTTOM* of the area... Leave ~1/8-1/4"...

I have the 1" balls... they are nice & rubbery and should do a good job! I got them from eBay source posted before.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Moz said:


> NUUUUUuuu. Look closer.
> 
> They are above the center of the space when there is a saw in them.
> At rest, the balls are in the bottom. They move up as you insert the blade, and then, as they move back down into the wedge, the rubber friction holds the blade in place.
> ...


The ball can never go to the bottom, it will stop when the sides of the triangle are tangent to the ball - and it's only going to move up an amount based on the thickness of the saw blade.


----------



## arby157 (Oct 26, 2013)

I found the rubber balls for sale in a local general store. There were two sizes but I got the larger ones which were one inch diameter.
I have shown the sizes I made the angled blocks but its not very critical, the balls sat slightly above half way.
I had much pleasure getting rid of those nails which must go back all of 40+ years thanks to NickyP for the OP.

Ray


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Beautiful pictures! Very nice job on the holder.
Did you treat your saw handles, or did they come that way?

~M


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's art and function....
very nicely done Ray...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good job Ray


----------



## arby157 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind comments but I hope my drawing wont lead anyone astray as the angle of the blocks should read *67.5*degrees not 22.5 as I have shown on the drawing.

Ray


----------



## BarnOwl (Nov 25, 2015)

I just got my bag o' balls in from eBay... Wife got the package and asked if they were big enough...


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

BarnOwl said:


> I just got my bag o' balls in from eBay... Wife got the package and asked if they were big enough...


LOLOL! The correct answer is, 
"They're big enough to get the job done..." And of course, you then wink at her!
~M


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Spent 45 minutes looking for my balls yesterday.

Bought them ages ago but that good ol' to-do list had more priority things. Well, I've now got my saws hanging.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

vindaloo said:


> Spent 45 minutes looking for my balls yesterday.
> 
> Bought them ages ago but that good ol' to-do list had more priority things. Well, I've now got my saws hanging.


It feels good to be well hung doesn't it?  :surprise: >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joe Lyddon said:


> It feels good to be well hung doesn't it?  :surprise: >


wunder how long ir took her to get use to them...


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Moz said:


> NUUUUUuuu. Look closer.
> 
> They are above the center of the space when there is a saw in them.
> At rest, the balls are in the bottom. They move up as you insert the blade, and then, as they move back down into the wedge, the rubber friction holds the blade in place.
> ...


I have been busy turning my bolt action pens as sales have been very high this xmas season & I've not see the tremendous growth of this posting of mine. The balls at rest sit just above half way *WITHOUT* a saw inserted. I found this picture that should put all of your thoughts & concerns to rest of the *1" balls* (and since I mentioned my pens I included a small sample of the many styles as well:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nick that's an interesting twist on a pen . Never seen that done before , pretty neat


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joe Lyddon said:


> It feels good to be well hung doesn't it?  :surprise: >


the interesting thing is that she has a set she can put up and then loose track of...


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> the interesting thing is that she has a set she can put up and then loose track of...


Now you know you're just misinterpreting what I actually said, sticky 0


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nick,

Yes, it all depends on the Slot Size and Angle... If you could give the simple dimensions & angle, it might "put it to bed" for sure.

I was wondering why each saw had to have That Much Space between them... I thought a little narrower would be better. (?)

COOL!

Thank you!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Now you know you're just misinterpreting what I actually said, sticky 0


Sticky???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Now you know you're just misinterpreting what I actually said, sticky 0


I didn't start it...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> Sticky???


See what that hauntingly, sexy, avatar face does...attracting the fairer sex like a magnet...:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Nick,
> 
> Yes, it all depends on the Slot Size and Angle... If you could give the simple dimensions & angle, it might "put it to bed" for sure.
> 
> ...


The overall size is 26" long, 3 3/4" tall (not including the plywood piece in the back I used for mounting), and 2 5/8" deep. The slot size is the kerf of my miter saw blade. The angle was established by laying two pieces of wood (any size boards will do) flat on the workbench into the form of the off-centered "V" until the ball was just above center. Remember to have the right side of the "V" 90 degrees to the bottom for the angle finder. Then I used & set an angle finder to establish the proper angle. Also I purposely chose to space my saws apart (1) leaving room for my hand so I would have no problem grabbing any saw from the handle without touching another one as I have mounted the saw til with handles just above eye level & (2) knowing this is probably all the amount of hand saw space I'll ever need. But of course you can make it any size and/or spacing you chose.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Nick that's an interesting twist on a pen . Never seen that done before , pretty neat


Thanks - I sell a ton of them at this time of year.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> See what that hauntingly, sexy, avatar face does...attracting the fairer sex like a magnet...:grin::grin::grin:


bite me...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

NickyP said:


> The overall size is 26" long, 3 3/4" tall (not including the plywood piece in the back I used for mounting), and 2 5/8" deep. The slot size is the kerf of my miter saw blade. The angle was established by laying two pieces of wood (any size boards will do) flat on the workbench into the form of the off-centered "V" until the ball was just above center. Remember to have the right side of the "V" 90 degrees to the bottom for the angle finder. Then I used & set an angle finder to establish the proper angle. Also I purposely chose to space my saws apart (1) leaving room for my hand so I would have no problem grabbing any saw from the handle without touching another one as I have mounted the saw til with handles just above eye level & (2) knowing this is probably all the amount of hand saw space I'll ever need. But of course you can make it any size and/or spacing you chose.


Thank you very much... This should Clear it all up... That is exactly what I was planning on doing!


----------



## BarnOwl (Nov 25, 2015)

Found another set of plans using dowl rods instead of balls.


----------

